# Rabbit repellent



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Curious what you use for rabbits. They're coming out big time now and they really do some damage.

What have you used with success?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

pew pew pew! Maybe a repellent would work. Lawncology posted a mix he used and a few others have had good success with it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

.17 WSM


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep yep. Got all that. &#128513;

Now for something that doesn't require fire power...


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I make a hot pepper spray and grow Carolina Reapers just for the spray. It keeps the deer and rabbits munching my neighbors plants instead of mine. Peppers, water, eggs, garlic powder and any essential oil, I use peppermint to cover the smell. Once they associate the smell with the burn, I can use less peppers or switch to cayenne if I'm running low.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've also heard of coyote urine helping. Has to be applied frequently though


----------

